# Blueberry Tetra?



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi y'all,

I was at the LFS today looking at plants and they had "Blueberry Tetras." They were gorgeous fish - sky blue - and I thought they would be delightful in the Amano-esque tank I am planning. But I cannot find any reference to them on any of the fishy sites I have found and I am concerned that the lovely blue color is painted. Anybody know about these fish and if they are "real?" 

TIA, Kathy


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Sounds like they're painted to me.

Marcel


----------



## Tino (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes, it is dyed fish :http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/beginnerinfo/a/paintedfish.htm


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

if youre looking for blue tetras, have you ever seen _Boehlkea fredcochui_? i think they are one of the newer imports, because ive never seen them until last year. heres a link i found on google (mine never show that iridescent blue, though):

http://members.lycos.co.uk/aquaworld/Characoidei/American/Boehlkea_fredcochui.htm

they can be very lively, and often chase each other around, sometimes other fish. also very voracious eaters. i wouldnt keep with fish that love peace and quiet.


----------



## renatl (Jan 27, 2005)

*Found that fish at the Petland Duluth*

Hey:

I think I purchased that same fish today. I was disappointed that they only had one but I bought him anyway. Nice color!! I hope to find more in the lfs in Atlanta.

Anyone found this fish locally?


----------



## thegirlundertherainbow (Aug 12, 2004)

*The dyed*

Blueberry and Strawberry tetras..will fade. And, are fin nippers...if you have anything like say a male betta. Did some of those years ago when I didn't know what they were.


----------



## morinfen (Dec 17, 2004)

Dont buy these fish, by buying them you are only making the demand for this cruel practice to grow.


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

Well shoot... I'm glad I didn't buy them. Such a shame - seems like there are plenty of lovely colored fish available without having to torture them. I am really disappointed in this LFS for carrying them too. I asked them about their Parrots once and they told me they would never carry dyed fish. 

Thanks for the heads up, y'all.

Kathy


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Kathy, if you are looking for a wonderful blue tetra try finding Kerri Blue tetras. Good dispositions, amazingly beautiful fish! Nothing comes close!

Mike


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

Mike, I haven't been able to find a photo of one on any of my fish sites. Do you know where I could see a photo? I did find the Diamond Tetra on one and they look lovely and when in full "bloom" are apparently a pale lavender. Interesting!

Thanks! Kathy


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Here is a picture. The color in the photo seems a bit "off" to me. The fish is more of a violet/periwinkle in color that it is an electric blue.

http://www.vectrapoint.com/main/photo/dancehall/images/kerri-JPEG.html


Mike


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh Mike, that is stunning!!! That looks like the one for me! I really want to try an Amano style tank with black substrate and black background and as much as I love my Cardinals, I really wanted something BLUE! Thanks,

Kathy


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Amano has used that fish quite extensively. In fact, the photo is from his own site!

Again, a really beautiful fish. The males carry the color. The females tend to be a dull brown.

Mike


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

oh wow, that is beautiful. ive never seen that fish before. i cant find it in any of my books. a google search reveals that it is also known as the blue emperor tetra. must be a newer import.

hey, i found a profile of this fish on this site:

http://www.plantedtank.net/fishprofiles/15/

doesnt look much like the one in mikes link. huh, looks like a regular emperor tetra.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Emperor tetras and Kerri Blue tetras look similar, but they are different.

The Emperor tetra is much larger than the Kerri Blue tetra. The Kerri Blue tetra's finnage is a lot less ornate that the Emperor tetras. I also believe the Kerri Blue tetra is a hardier fish.

Mike


----------



## Ultramouse (Feb 24, 2005)

Kiri's are actually selectively bred emperors. You can now buy Double Kiri's, but expect double the price tag.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> Kiri's are actually selectively bred emperors


I don't believe that is correct. Kerri Blue Tetras are scientifically classified as Inpaichthys kerri and the Emperor Tetra is scientifically classified as Nematobrycon palmeri.

Mike


----------

